# Rear Speaker recommendation



## Scott3232 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi all,

Happy New Year!

I'm in the process of upgrading my home theater and I need some advice on rear speakers. I just replaced my center channel today with a Definitive ProCenter 1000. The rest of my system includes a Denon AVR-1801 Receiver, a Mitsubishi 55" HD wide screen TV, a pair of Epos front speakers (had these for years and love them), and rear speakers that I don't care to mention. My sub is a 15" JBL powered separately by an older Philips receiver. I'm about to install a brand new TiVo Premiere XL (which has the THX processor).

My space is quite small. I have about 8-10' from the couch to the TV. 

I have 2 questions:

1, can the ProCenter 1000 sit directly on the big screen without anything placed between it? To be safe I've put a book that's about 1/2" thick until I find out if it can just sit on top of the TV.

I want to spend about $200-250 on rear speakers. I don't have space for a stand so they would need to be attached to the wall. Any suggestions?

Thanks for any help!

Scott


----------



## ddgtr (Nov 1, 2009)

For rear speakers in your price range, check out Monitor Audio's Radius series. Awesome sounding little speakers... Also, the OWM3 from Polk: inexpensive, beautiful and easy to install.

I'd avoid putting anything on top of the tv, even if it is strong enough. Get one of those old style tube tv swivel mounts, it works and looks great.


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Putting the center speaker on the TV shouldn't be a problem. All center channels today are magnetically shielded. Mine's been on my Mitsubishi 65" projection TV for ten years with no problem.

You could always try eBay for surround speakers. I got a nice pair of used Definative Technolgy 4.5SR for a bargain price when I wanted extra surrounds for my 7.1 setup.

Good luck!


----------



## Scott3232 (Dec 31, 2010)

I just picked up Definitive Technology BP1.2X Speakers on Amazon for $150 for the pair.. GREAT deal!

Anyone try these? I appreciate the suggestions!

Scott


----------



## usrsld (Feb 3, 2009)

Congratulations, Scott. Never tried those, but Def Tech makes nice products.


----------

